
Ask HN: As a programmer, what's your dating life like? - joeclef
- Where do you meet potential partners? 
- (especially for  young programmers) Don&#x27;t you feel like dating is a distraction?
======
AlbertoCG
I do indeed feel like it's a distraction, but I think it's because I feel more
comfortable dealing with computers than with people at times.

